# '68 Orange Krate



## Brian Boothe (Apr 10, 2017)

Start of my '68 orange krate build.  This one is going to take a while to complete, trying to find all the parts that are affordable. Just got the frame back from paint....not a bad start!


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a POGO and a Pete rear sissy and shock set up. Both never used.


----------



## Brian Boothe (Apr 10, 2017)

Darthvader said:


> I have a POGO and a Pete rear sissy and shock set up. Both never used.



How much for the pogo? I have the original sissy bar.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 10, 2017)

150.00


----------



## Brian Boothe (Apr 10, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice, your building my favorite year and color Krate. Grab that pogo. Keep us posted with pics as the progress moves along.


----------



## Brian Boothe (Apr 10, 2017)

I will post pictures but to warn you this is going to be a long process. I want to find as much original parts as possible and stay away from repop parts.


----------



## Will08 (Apr 11, 2017)

Here's your parts


----------



## Brian Boothe (Apr 11, 2017)

Will08 said:


> Here's your parts
> 
> View attachment 449773



Pm sent


----------

